# Footprint 4 Piece Chisel Set



## Dez

Sounds like this was a good purchase for you! Have fun with them.


----------



## Dusty56

I've had my wooden handled Footprints for over 15 years now and they're still holding up just fine : ) Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## degoose

A good sharp chisel is worth its weight in ebony… more expensive than gold..LOL
Nice pick up.


----------



## GMman

I have those very good choice.


----------



## bigike

great review, but it's too late i just got two sets of marples chisels one irwin china made and the other i think made in england. I'll post a review here once i get them.


----------



## Karson

They look good.


----------



## lew

Thanks for the review. These look like a good deal.

Lew


----------



## Newfounlandwood

I got this set as well. I've had them for a while and they work great. I've bought another set since, but today I decided to give these a sharpen with my water stones. Then I come up here and see this review! They work just as well as the higher quality set I bought and hold their edge as well. Nice buy.

Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Looks like a good deal.


----------



## Mike67

I have the wood handled footprints and really like them.


----------



## Boogie

Althought this thread is nearly 2 years old, i just bought a set of these. I can't wait to use them. It seems wrong for these to be sitting in a box on my desk with no wood around.


----------

